# Season Pass from last season may not work after Jan 1



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

As of January 1, 2010 old network designations in the Season Pass Manager (SPM) have quit working.

Check your SPM for channels designated such as CBSW or CBSE. If that is how the channel is designated, your SPM* WILL NOT RECORD* the show. Starting January 1, only the new channel designations will work in the SPM.

Examples of old designations: CBSW, CBSE, ABCW, ABCE, FOXW, FOXE, etc.

Examples of NEW designations: 381 CBSw, 380 CBSe, 387 ABCw, 386 ABCe, 389 FOXw, 388 FOXe, etc. Note that the channel number has been added AND the E/W modifier is now lower case e/w.

We thought shows were being slow to start up again We checked the guide and first found Ghost Whisperer missing from our scheduled recordings. Then we found others and finally made the connection on the programs that were scheduled and the ones that were not.

*I am running a DirecTV DVR R10* with up to date software so perhaps only those units will have the problem. If you made your settings starting some time this past fall then your listings are probably correct. BUT if you have listings that have been held over from a previous season you had better check to see what programs you are missing.

If you have the channel designation problem that we had, then you need to DELETE the old SPM and create a new one. The new SPM will pick up the current and correct channel designation.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

MountainMan41 said:


> As of January 1, 2010 old network designations in the Season Pass Manager (SPM) have quit working.
> 
> Check your SPM for channels designated such as CBSW or CBSE. If that is how the channel is designated, your SPM* WILL NOT RECORD* the show. Starting January 1, only the new channel designations will work in the SPM.
> 
> ...


It might be your DVR R10, or it could be the way you picked SPs from DirecTV's guide. My HR-21 (or whatever the HD DVR is called) is still getting SPs, as are my TiVos on Comcast and OTA.

I saw another thread somewhere about Ghost Whisperer not recording; it may be related to your post. Sounds like there are going to be some unhappy people out there (the ones that *don't* read your post).


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Ugh....I'm having the same problem here (and lost House and Fringe over it  ). Weirdly, it only seems to have hit a couple Fox shows and nothing else.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Polcamilla said:


> Ugh....I'm having the same problem here (and lost House and Fringe over it  ). Weirdly, it only seems to have hit a couple Fox shows and nothing else.


<sigh>

I found the easiest way to fix this is to:
1) Go to the "To Do" list (hit '2' from the main menu)
2) Scroll down to the end of the shows listed to recorded, and start looking for SPs that have "missing" as the channel
3) Select that SP and select "upcoming episodes"
4) Pick an episode on the channel you want the SP and create a new SP
5) Left arrow (center dial on the remote) to you get back to the original SP
6) Delete the original SP, which will drop you back into the "To Do" list in the position where you left off.
7) Repeat

jdg


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

I ran into this problem (again) with CBSW on both my TiVos last night.

Check your To Do list season passes for "missing."

jdg


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

me too... seems to be with the networks, cbs, nbc, abc, fox... 
cbs and fox seems to be the worst... anyone know what is causing this?


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

tibo said:


> me too... seems to be with the networks, cbs, nbc, abc, fox...
> cbs and fox seems to be the worst... anyone know what is causing this?


At least on my machine (a DVR 10) the problem was that *the channels had a new name*. Instead of last year's designations such as CBSW, they now have names like 381 CBSw...even though both names are for the same channel. This seemed true of all the major networks. The newly designated name is not recognized by the software as being the same channel. In other words...CBSW does not = 381 CBSw.

As others have mentioned, you need to delete the old program on the Season Pass Manager and find the program in the Guide, then select it with the new channel name if you want it to record.


----------



## dougdmy (Jan 4, 2000)

I noticed last night that my "Informania" SP on "Current" was now designated as missing. Earlier this year the E! channel came up missing for me too. So it's not just the networks channels.

Oddly enough, channel 389 (Fox W) gave me problems earlier this year and it is giving me problems again. So if it is related to the channel names being changed, then they are changing some of the same channels again.

--Doug

DirecTV HD10-250


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Note: I just "lost" USA (242 on DirecTV) on two of my TiVos, so you may want to keep an eye out for this.

This is easy to spot - go to the end of the To Do list and check for "missing" where the channel number should be for season passes waiting for the next season to begin.

jdg


----------

